# I've taught Catch to recall!



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

Heya guys!

I've been trying to teach Catch to recall for agggggeeeeeessss! When she was a bit younger, she was a bit of a pain and it could take up to an hour to coax her into the shed in the evening sometimes. I decided to see if I could train her to come when called in the end - using a bit of biscuit as an incentive! - and it seems to have worked! 

Lately, I'm so trusting of her to return that I've been taking her for walks away from home. Not far of course, we live about 30 metres away from the beach so I take her down there. If she ever does decide to fly off, she'll be able to see her home as soon as she's higher than the cliff. 

I got a little video of her - 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ms7WhWIFplo

She lands on my head at the end!

I'm so proud of my little pigeon.... BEST PET EVER!


----------



## Flamingo (Dec 30, 2009)

*Catch*

Great job on the training.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Very cool!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a handsome and smart guy. You did a great job training him.

Reti


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

Awww he is sooo handsome and such a smartie! That must be fun to be able to take him outside with you


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

That's awesome.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WELL DONE, Georgina!! 

Catch is a beautiful pij!! You don't have any predators around, do you?? 

Many thanks for posting. I sure wouldn't mind beach walking!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi/Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

Lol, guys, Catch is a girl  you'll give her a complex you lot will  hahah!

No predators - there are so many seagulls and crows round here, any bird predators get chased away! The neighbours have cats but they're very understanding of my birds and if they see Catch out they'll keep their cats in  plus there's always someone home to keep an eye on her if she's outside (even my neighbours keep an eye out and if they think there's any kind of danger, they'll call her into their houses!). There were also a few dog walkers down the beach but I just sat Catch on my head and she stayed put until the dogs had passed. It's nice and quiet down the seafront at this time of year on the whole so I thought I'd take the opportunity to let her see a bit of the world! Lol!


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

Oooopppss! Sorry Catch! I knew SHE looked to pretty to be a boy


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

Heheheh! I'm sure she'll forgive you! I thought she was a boy for ages too until she attempted to nest under a piece of newspaper and laid an egg!  So Catch is either a girl... or very very very confused!


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Catch* is a beautiful pigeon, Georgina!

I'm leery about taking pet pigeons away from home, since we lost our hand-raised eight-and-a-half-month-old male *Pidgiepoo* in the _Volksgarten_ in Cologne, Germany, a nearby park five years ago, on January 14th, 2005, when crows either chased him off (or were alerting him to the presence of a predator). We were devastated.

Our next baby rescue, *Wieteke*, we didn't take anywhere by car or bus or streetcar or train as we did Pidgiepoo. We let Wieteke venture out on his own so he would be sure of his orientation. He found mates and raised seven young ones. Both were feral street pigeons, not trained homing pigeons, though.

Larry

----- oh ....

I now see you said you live 30 *meters/metres* from the beach. I saw "*miles*".... Miles instead of meters. I guess I'm getting a little _detached_ from things. LOL.

Larry


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

LOL! I think I'm a little detached from things some times too!

I'd never take Catch a long way away, I'd be so worried if she took flight. To be honest, even down on the beach, I'm pretty sure she knew exactly where she was (although I still had a mini heart attack everytime she left my shoulder!). She mixes with the rest of my pigeon flock quite happily and they will sometimes fly over the edge of the cliff when they're in an adventourous mood. I think Catch just chose to stay with me that day. 

I don't think I'd be able to take her far away - she's really very friendly and seems to have no fear of any person. She'd be landing on strangers heads and creating all sorts of havoc! LOL! 

As it is, she often finds open windows on the neighbours hotel and lets herself in. If I can't find her outside, the first place I check is nextdoors bar! She's also startled guests around the swimming pool before and made them fall in.  I spoke to Alan and Debbie, who run the hotel, at the end of summer and they had all sorts of funny stories to tell me about what my little bird gets up to when I'm not watching! Thankfully, they are animal lovers themselves and are happy to have her sitting on the beer pump. Any guests that complain get told not to come back again!


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

nice!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Georgia that is awesome like the young ones say and that video brought back so many memories of the ocean and made me feel good--thanks--Have not seened the ocean in awhile now--nice video...c.hert


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

That is so wonderful. I have 2 unsexed Uzbek Tumblers in the house and I take them outside to the front and backyard all the time. Only under my supervision. I had one only and it wouldn't fly high at all, so I decided to train another one with it. Now the two of them are together outside and watch each others back. I'm gonna fly them in a nearby field tomorrow. I will post up pics of them soon.


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

This is a pic of it when I was still hand feeding it. I decided to call it Ravin. I post more pics and video tomorrow.


----------

